# Another Late 1800s Hole



## RelicRaker (Jun 8, 2020)

Spotted oysrter shels among some newly disturbed earth. Not much tim to explore today, but scratched out a few goodies 
.Bromo / Pitcher's Castoria / Hood's Sarsaparilla. 





Also grabbed a slick cone ink and a ceramic serving tray backmarked "Mercer Semi-Vitreous" (not pictured).


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

Cool. I would like to see the tray, if possible.


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2020)

i found one of those hoods sarsaparilla bottles last summer when swimming , seems to be a lot of them out there but still a neat bottle


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 9, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Cool. I would like to see the tray, if possible.



Ok, sorry for the delay, here ya go... 




basemark...


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 9, 2020)

Returned to the site today for a little more scratching.

Found a Trophonine bottle, BIM, rolled lip




Basemarked Reed & Carnrick, NY




Also pulled an Engligh jam pot with a nice base mark...





Also a slick, round-bottom Irish-style ginger ale. (not shown)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for the tray picture. Love the crazing on it.  The jam pot is cool. The light house, gulls looks like waves crash at its feet. Amazing finds. Thank you for taking the time to post, I totally appreciate it buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 13, 2020)

Went back to the site today, and some earth had been moved around. Scratched out a few more...




Carter's barrel ink / Amber BIM Vaseline / Cornflower BIM Phillips MoM / Amber whiskey mini

Carter's base mark...




Amber BIM Vaseline w/ rolled lip...




Cornflower MoM




Slick whiskey nip...



.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 13, 2020)

RelicRaker said:


> Went back to the site today, and some earth had been moved around. Scratched out a few more...


Hey there RelRak'r ....I don't know where yer at ...but you've got one of those fun digs going on. Maybe not stuff to quit your day job over but good enough to keep ya excited and enjoying the spot. Always love to hear aboot these digs, thanks so much for sharing the pics!! I still remember when those bromos and MoMs and Cheesebroughs were common... nuthins common (to dig and find in the wild) anymore, so enjoy while you still can!
~Fred
P.S. would like to see the whiskey nip cleaned or at least a couple of clearer pics of the lip and base.... They are cool as heck


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Hey there RelRak'r ....I don't know where yer at ...but you've got one of those fun digs going on. Maybe not stuff to quit your day job over but good enough to keep ya excited and enjoying the spot. Always love to hear aboot these digs, thanks so much for sharing the pics!! I still remember when those bromos and MoMs and Cheesebroughs were common... nuthins common (to dig and find in the wild) anymore, so enjoy while you still can!
> ~Fred
> P.S. would like to see the whiskey nip cleaned or at least a couple of clearer pics of the lip and base.... They are cool as heck


With this viral crap going on, work is slow. I have more time than I ever had in a long time to dig and search for bottles. Also the time to post and respond to you great people. When I get busy I will not be never get a chance to do what I am doing now. My Tile business is who I am. I take it seriously and work 24-7 only time I get to myself is to sleep. I consider myself lucky to get and be able to work for myself.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 15, 2020)

Another few views of the mini flask.


.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 20, 2020)

Went back and found a few more pieces. The best is this very faintly embossed local pharmacy that I nearly mistook for a slick.

JW Harrigan / Graduate in Pharmacy / Philadelphia






Couldn't find much on Harrigan, other than that he graduated the College of Pharmacy in 1885 and opened his 1st location at 13th & Ritner in South Philly. A 2nd location followed in 1897-98 at 22nd & Wharton Sts. 
Even with the lip chip, it's a keeper.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 21, 2020)

\


----------



## RelicRaker (Jul 12, 2020)

Went back for another look today and dug this Peterman's Discovery (bedbug killer)
Embossed: A Permanent Destroyer of Bed Bugs and Their Eggs / A Great Labor Saving Article / Wm Peterman Mfg. Chemist / New York and London

Blown, rolled lip, 1880s?


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 5, 2020)

Made what will likely be my final walk of this site and turned up a few smalls. Best was this mini Bromo Caffeine. Blown in a mold.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 5, 2020)

RelicRaker said:


> Spotted oysrter shels among some newly disturbed earth. Not much tim to explore today, but scratched out a few goodies
> .Bromo / Pitcher's Castoria / Hood's Sarsaparilla.
> View attachment 208459JUST FOUND THIS TODAY AS WELL LOL
> 
> Also grabbed a slick cone ink and a ceramic serving tray backmarked "Mercer Semi-Vitreous" (not pictured).


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 5, 2020)

RelicRaker said:


> Spotted oysrter shels among some newly disturbed earth. Not much tim to explore today, but scratched out a few goodies
> .Bromo / Pitcher's Castoria / Hood's Sarsaparilla.
> View attachment 208459
> 
> Also grabbed a slick cone ink and a ceramic serving tray backmarked "Mercer Semi-Vitreous" (not pictured).


FOUND THIS TODAY AS WELL LOL


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey Relic, your living up to your name!


----------



## yacorie (Sep 6, 2020)

Bed bug killer is great - keep sharing


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 19, 2020)

Another bottle from the site... Tournades Kitchen Bouquet (a seasoning & browning sauce). c. 1890.(?)


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 26, 2020)

Okay, went back after this morning's rain and found a large BIM embossed "Cunningham & Co / Philada / This Bottle Not To Be Sold" and "1893" on the base.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 26, 2020)

I missed most of these, you've made some nice finds!  That W.P. Hartley is the best one I've ever seen, it's a common jar but I've never seen one with such a well-defined lighthouse.  Usually it's just the vague outline of one.  Fun fact about Hartley by the way, the P in his name stood for Pickles.
Great embossing on that bed bug killer as well, never seen that one before.


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 26, 2020)

Thx CanadianBottles! Agree abt the Hartley's. lol Pickles


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Sep 26, 2020)

Awesome finds buddy! Was hoping a pontil  would of showed after a couple rolled lips came out! All very great finds to why looked like a few great days of digging. Keep it up!


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 26, 2020)

Cool raked relics!


----------



## klaatu (Oct 1, 2020)

I love that Bed Bug bottle. Bottles with a ton of embossing have always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 1, 2020)

klaatu said:


> I love that Bed Bug bottle. Bottles with a ton of embossing have always been a favorite of mine.


And it was face-down when I dug it, so II was expecting a slick—stunned to see so much text.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 1, 2020)

Some detail shots of the Cunningham "picnic quart" from a few posts back...
BASE "1893"





LIP


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 8, 2020)

Hard to believe this site is still producing but found a local pharmacy in great condition.
Embossed: Spencer / Arch St cor 15th St. / Philada


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 28, 2020)

Probably my best pull from this site was a mug-base Hutch. There's already a thread about this bottle, but since it came from this site...


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 28, 2020)

And, some stragglers... bowth blown examples.



....different from the bromo-caffeine earlier in the thread. 

The branding font seems smaller on this bottle than on other Bromo minis I've dug.


----------

